
GitHub – Introducing the New Premium Support - guessmyname
https://blog.github.com/2018-09-17-introducing-the-new-premium-support/
======
flagstaffaz
This is apparently a new "plus" plan to their premium plan. Does anyone have
any details about what premium content you get access to (referring to the
"Access to Premium Content" bullet point)?

